# A few photos from today



## ProWorkz.com (Nov 29, 2004)

Track machine developed a hydrauilic leak so I was heading up the 9500 foot pass to get back to my shop.


















This is two photos laid over each other to give you the panoramic effect. Lake Tahoe, Nevada . Over 8 feet of snow in two days in the upper elevations...










Dave


----------



## ProWorkz.com (Nov 29, 2004)

*Video*

Here is a 3 minute video of today. Click Here

Dave


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

Do you like the chains on the trailer tires? Do they work well? I have been thinking about putting some on my dump trailer.


----------



## ECS (Nov 11, 2005)

Cool pictures. Keep sending those strorms our way.


----------



## Grn Mtn (Sep 21, 2004)

First Time Out said:


> Do you like the chains on the trailer tires? Do they work well?..


I noticed that too, is it mandated? or just plain wise to put them on where you are!

--Is that the regular bucket on your beast?


----------



## DBL (Aug 27, 2005)

ive never seen chains on trailer tires but those are some cool pictures of the high elevations


----------



## ProWorkz.com (Nov 29, 2004)

*chains*

Chains are mandatory on one drive axle of the 4 wheel truck and all braking axels of the trailer in California. And in Nevada it is one drive axle of the 4 wheel drive and one braking axle of the trailer. Both my trailer axles have brakes but I only chain one axle. Chains do make a huge difference for braking. 
And with the amount of snow we get in the winter. It is sometimes hard for the city and county guys to keep up with clearing the roads. So I just take the extra precaution and chain up. Even with chains I still do 30mph - 35 mph so it does not slow me down to much....

Grn Mtn: the bucket on my skid steer is not a standard bucket. .85 yards.

Dave payup


----------



## rob1325 (Jan 6, 2000)

ProWorkz.com said:


> Chains are mandatory on one drive axle of the 4 wheel truck and all braking axels of the trailer in California. And in Nevada it is one drive axle of the 4 wheel drive and one braking axle of the trailer. Both my trailer axles have brakes but I only chain one axle. Chains do make a huge difference for braking.
> And with the amount of snow we get in the winter. It is sometimes hard for the city and county guys to keep up with clearing the roads. So I just take the extra precaution and chain up. Even with chains I still do 30mph - 35 mph so it does not slow me down to much....
> 
> Grn Mtn: the bucket on my skid steer is not a standard bucket. .85 yards.
> ...


Pro works,
How is that cat machine in the snow? Any problems sliding around or loosing traction? Also, how is it on ice. I have a CAT 262 and looking to purchase another skidsteer and may get a CAt track this time.

Thanks
rob


----------



## nickspropertymang (Mar 30, 2000)

pro workz, 

I was just at Lake Tahoe at the end of November. Didnt look like anybody had had any decent snow then. Im sure the higher elevations had gotten some, but at lake level there wasnt any snow. Its beautiful country out there. I get out their about once a year, im going to be out for a wedding in july or august sometime. Cant wait to get back out there..


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

ProWorkz.com: Do the chains also help with turning the trailer while backing up. I have been driving trailers all my life. I drive better with a trailer than without, but when it comes to turning while going backwards on snow, it is a pain!:angry: :waving:


----------



## ProWorkz.com (Nov 29, 2004)

rob1325 said:


> Pro works,
> How is that cat machine in the snow? Any problems sliding around or loosing traction? Also, how is it on ice. I have a CAT 262 and looking to purchase another skidsteer and may get a CAt track this time.
> 
> Thanks
> rob


Rob the track machine works great. No problems at all.......

First Time Out the chains do help with backing up.

Nick we had a late start on winter this year. Lake Tahoe is one of the nicest area's in the US. And the people are very laid back and friendly.

Dave


----------

